

Ask HN: What is your favorite Java IDE? - dvcat

I am new to the world of Java. I have written a ton of code in C++/Python but somehow I find my usual tool Vim not as usable for writing Java code. Since I cant get away without writing Java code, I would greatly appreciate some recommendations on good Mac OSish IDEs apart from the monster in the room (Eclipse). I tried Eclim but it didn't exactly work as well I expected it too.
======
ibejoeb
Many don't like eclipse at first. I think it's really a personality thing, but
it also depends on what kind of work you're doing.

If you're writing core Java, like a library or something, a text editor ought
to do. You could also try IntelliJ community edition.

If you're doing JEE, Spring, OSGi, or mobile stuff, you'll actually want a
true IDE. Don't think it's unclean to use one. Consider the IDE part of your
toolchain. It's not so much the code completion and syntax highlighting as it
is management of deployment descriptors, artifact formats, configuration
management, and integrated build and deploy functionality.

If you want to get started with good, out-of-the-box functionality, go with
NetBeans. It feels very integrated (that's the I, right?) and it has project
templates with sane structures for almost every type of application you're
going to build.

Eclipse has similar templates, but it's more of starting point that requires
customization to really get rolling.

If you're new, see how NetBeans feels. Later down the line, when you're more
comfortable with all of the internals of how JEE works, I'd recommend going
back to Eclipse and looking at it with your new knowledge. Things will make a
little more sense.

~~~
dvcat
I am mainly writing code for Hadoop. I find that I learn better when I
actually physically write the code which is why I am trying to find a more vim
like editor but the problem is that Java is incredibly verbose which makes it
rather tired to keep rewriting Map and Reduce code.

~~~
bartonfink
But that's more a concern about Java than the IDE. You can type code
character-by-character into Eclipse as well as you can in vim as well as you
can in any plain text editor. If you're going to use an IDE, I know that
Eclipse is the industry standard, but it's far from the only choice. I've used
paid plugin packages (MyEclipse and IBM's RAD) and found them unstable and
buggy. I stick with vanilla Eclipse if I have any choice.

I've heard good things about IDEA, but I've never done more than relatively
simple work with it and can't speak to its benefits over Eclipse or any other
IDE.

------
kls
Discalmer these numbers are totally made up.

Now that I got that out of the way,

80% of people are going to say Eclipse. 10% are going to say Netbeans 10% are
going to say IntelliJ

I personally like Netbeans, I was a little worried when Oracle took it over,
but so far they have been pretty good with the Netbeans project. I like
Netbeans because it feels "bolted together" it feels like the IDE was built on
a cohesive vision, where Eclipse many times feels cobbled together to me.

If you don't like monster IDE's then you will probably have some heart burn
with all three and most Java IDE's most are trying to provide enterprise
tooling because that is Java's core market. Given that they have to target
that market to get any mindshare you get a lot of bloat. To me though I would
say IntelliJ and Netbeans stay out of you way more than Eclipse does. I also
like Netbeans because I do quite a bit of JavaScript work and Netbeans has the
best Javascript development and debugging support out of the 3.

~~~
zeroxsys
Can you do Google App Engine in Netbeans?

~~~
kls
yes there are a few vendors that make an app engine plug-in. I am not sure if
Google puts out an official plug-in for Netbeans though. I use a Andrioid
Developer Kit on Netbeans that is packaged by a third party and it is as well
put together as the Eclipse one.

------
ygooshed
Eclipse is the one. I can use most of the editors on the market easily. But
Eclipse stands out easily in my case.

------
phren0logy
I know of nothing Mac-like, but IntelliJ is the best I've found. There's a
free edition, but the Pro version is worth it.

------
st3fan
IntelliJ IDEA. Best there is :-)

